# I think we need....



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

A TACKLE review thread or a "pinned" thread so we all can post reviews about tackle we use and our thoughts about them good or bad. Would be great for those wanting to buy new tackle or those just starting out(that are interested in EURO gear).
This can be for tackle, baits,shelters, whatever gear used for CARP fishing.

What do you guys think?

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/reviews/


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, then let me say this another way.....since we have "pinned" threads at the top of this sub-forum on things like pack bait, boilie making, ect..why not have a nice reference guide for terminal tackle, shelters, luggage, rods&reels, ect.
This would be a nice way for other new carpers or veteran carpers looking to maybe upgrade..or maybe just looking for a new hook pattern to use.

Sorry if im the only one who thinks its a good idea..if we added pictures with our reviews, gave a score say 1-5, give a good description of the item and why we thinks is good..or bad, it would help many out who might not even know about the tackle we are talking about. 

IMO,

Scott


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

There is an excellent carp tackle review section available to members here:


http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?act=idx


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea to me....would also give us the ability to quickly find and give back a link to questions that get asked about regarding the various Euro tackle items. My only concern would be that we maintain it as a reference and not as "who's got the best" or that it is "must have" to enjoy carping. But, good reviews of each item would be a great reference....and a quick research area for those concerned. I'll contact the moderators later tonight and see if they'll set this up for us.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark...that's a great place for CAG members.....but, this forum is what built the membership in today's Ohio CAG and with the many, many "Buckeye" multi-species anglers that frequent this board and not the CAG board...it needs to be "self sufficient"....as this is the board that provides information on carping to the Ohio angling community. My main reason for participating in this forum is not necessarily for the benefit of or to communicate with existing carping friends....I can use the CAG board for that or even email....it's to meet and assist other anglers interested in getting started in carping.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

If I only have the time to go to one forum during the course of the day....this is where I come....the CAG forum has more than enough carpers to handle the board there. Here I have the chance to communicate with Ohio anglers and sportsmen. My objective is to meet and make friends with as many of them as I can.... and along the way support the Objectives of the CAG.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

NOt saying it was a bad idea Scott. Just wasn't sure if you knew of the tackle review feature here at OGF. Thought I would share that.

My only concern with such a thread would be, like bob said, turn into a "best of the best" type of thing. And....it could be a poor tool for possible future prospective carpers who might not have read any threads before. They stumble on there, see $5,000 worth of gear in a setup, say "too expensive" and take up another hobby. Guess it does have it's pro's and con's.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

I understand your thinking Bob...then perhaps it would need to be moderated by someone with an outlook such as your own?...Or at the very least have strict posting guidelines? When you have nothing but a rod,a reel and some bait a forked stick for a rod rest is BRILLIANT.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for seeing wide WIDE version of my idea..not the narrow one.

Look, my GOAL with this was to lend a helping hand to possibly NEW carp fisherman that MIGHT want to pick up a few tackle items but not sure which one or what brand..who has them, ect. ect. This does'nt have to be for EURO gear only..it could be for EVERYTHING carp!

If you all would wish i'll limit my additions to this "carp tackle review"..just name how many i can post.

I have loads of carp related tackle...some are awesome and i highly recommend them...some are junk and i'd warn others that might want to buy tackle to not waste their money..example is the new Fox Bivvy table, cost $45...for a cheap junk plastic table thats not worth $10..im very sore about this purchase and i can go into full detail why NOT to purchase this item IF you are in the market for one. Now on the other hand i could give a review on both the Fox Evo mini hookbait cooler & Fox Evo Euro hookbait carry all and tell you why if your looking to purchase an item to carry baits in why these are top notch. Would include pictures, tell the features, pros vs cons, ect, ect. And have a rating scale something like i mentioned...1=poor, 5=very good, ect.

Or we can scrap the whole idea...again it was just an idea.

Shawn, for the record i DID know about the tackle reviews here on OGF, but they are for ALL species and such..hard for someone looking to possible buy a baitrunner in the $30-$60 range for CARP to wade through all that to find a nice written review on it, if you understand my point. Or were to find the cheapest alarms...or the best hooks for carp found locally..and what sizes.

Geez, last time i'll come up with an idea to help out with the growing numbers of new carp anglers interested in carp gear, baits, ect.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

this time of the year, alot of curious fishermen are trying to get themselves into carpin'.. lots of the same questions are beiing asked yearly regarding what to use and such.. i think a sticky of our own ohioians reviews would be great here on OGF.. that way, hopefully, more folks will come out to the fish-ins to see the products first hand after reading about it .. rather than just going by the words on the computer.. 
i probably won't have many things to be reviewed, as most of my stuff i use are not design for just carp fishing..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just giving my opinions on here. I have no authority.....only opinion  If you don't like opposition, or other views other than your own, don't ask: 
"What do you guys think?"

 Not bitching, diagreeing or anytning. Just answering your question of "what do you guys think"

Hey Kernal.....you have a picture for this?


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

tpet96 said:


> Hey Kernal.....you have a picture for this?




Sure....here is a picture of a forty plus grassie caught on a nine foot telescopic spinning rod and a prehistoric mitchell 300 which was carefully balanced on said stick rod rest. My unhooking mat is, I believe, the largest in the known world and please note my deluxe super spreader fabu-net in the top right hand corner....


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark,I know good and well you took that fish with a BOW,
and poor thing probably ended up as some sort of soup


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Shawn, i was asking opinions for those who actually FISH and use this forum...remember there is another forum if you dont like my ideas or comments also.

Nice catch Mark.....wonder if it survived and still swimming about?

Thanks for those interested in the idea, if someone wants to make it happen..cool..if not, oh well.

Scott


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Enough guys. We don't need this childish bickering on here. There is a review section for tackle and a tackle area also, That is more than enough. You can post them in here and the carpers will see what you posted. Everytime someone reads and responds it will be at the top again. No need to stick it just to keep it at the top. If we stuck everything we were ask almost all threads would be that way. We won't be creating a special area for that. If you seee a great buy or a great deal just post it and those interested will read it. So lets not have the he said she said start on here, it won't last long if it does.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott,of course it survived!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup, gottcha Dale....hell was worth a try anyway.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ever play guitar? Here's one for ya 










Fishing eh....  I fish. So do you....so does 100% of the other members on this site.  Family is more important to me than tackle, fishing, or anything like that. Family comes first......only way for ME


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/reviews/index.php

Checked out the tackle review area on the OGF....its packed with 19 reviews....huh?
I saw the review on the minnow thingy...LMAO...oh dear Lord, ive seen it all now...hahahahaha.

Scott


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Dale said to give it a rest, so give it a rest.


----------

